# 12 weeks pregnant - very sore throat



## lindsayann (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi there,

Just wrote a post about this but it seems to have got lost in the ether!

I am 12 weeks pregant and have a very sore throat and I am not sure what it is okay to take in the way of lozenges/other remedies to provide some relief.  Is it okay to rely on the advice of a pharmacist or do I need to see my GP?  Or can you recommend something?

Thanks,  Lindsayann


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

see the pharmacist for advice.  Most things are fine however best to be sure

Jan


----------

